# Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition Server Groupe Password



## sardine (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi all,
I have fogotten my Servers Group Unlock password as I did not use it for a long time. Is it possible to do a reset of that password on the server ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You will need to call Symantec for this. They can tell you how to reset it.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

If you haven't set the password, I believe the default is "symantec". Try and see if this works.


----------

